# Regulatory Compliance Category > Consumer Protection Act Forum > [Question] Poor Autopage service - has anyone had success with the new Consumer Protectin Act?

## SilverNodashi

Has anyone had to file a complaint against a supplier / company thought the new Consumer Protection Act?


Where, how do you log a complaint?

And how did it go?




Here's the story:


My retired mother in law can't send or receive MMS on her sellphone. So we gave her a new one (spare phone lying around), which I kwow can send and receive MMS. But, with her SIM card it was a no-go. She also got a new Samsung slider phone that week from Autopage in the Kwagga Center, Pretoria West, on her way back to the farm. The phone is a bit too technical for her, but we have tried it just to make sure it's not the phone. My SIM card can send & receive MMS in both phones. So it's something on her account.


We phoned Vodacom who said "speak to Autopage, they're your service provider". Now, my in-laws live on a farm, 120KM from Rusternburg between nowhere and nothing. Their Telkom lines have been stolen so many times already and Telkom won't put in new lines anymore. 


So, we spend about 8 hours in total on the phone with Autopage - and every minute costs us money. Everytime I speak to someone, they give me the same crap: "we have enabled MMS on your account, please give it 1hour then switch the phone off and back on". And no matter how many times I tell them we already did that, they keep telling us the same BS. I got fed-up, especially since my mom's money was used up and phoned Vodacom. The lady insisted I spead to Autopage again and I explained this to her, so she checked the account and see that MMS wasn't actually enabled. She then enabled it, but told me that the SIM card was also an old one and we may need to swap it out. But, first check and see if the MMS setting which she enabled works. No go, we actually waited 2 days to retry. And everytime it cost me money to send an MMS, and make the phone calls to Autopage. 


So, my mother-in-law decided to go back to the Autopage shop in Kwagga Center and the gentelman (Richard was his name) insisted that I send her an MMS (he's not allowed to) so he can see what's wrong. 8 MMS's later, and it still doesn't work. By this time I'm furious, cause she has to phone me from her own sellphone everytime, and ask me to send her an MMS. Richard simply refuses todo it from his side. 


He then sells her a new SIM card, and guess what: it's now 4 days later - and it's still not working. 


I logged a complaint on HelloPeter (here) and got a call from Raul late that afternoon. I couldn't hear a word he was saying and even though I asked him 3 times to speak up, he just rambled on about something. I faintly heard "hellopeter" and "your mom", but nothing more. Then he put the phone down and emailed me telling me he was cut off due to poor reception. I had full signal on my phone. I then tried to phone him, but no one could put me through to him. 



This is his email:






> Dear Mr. Ehlers,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for bringing the matter to our attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Please accept our sincere apology for the poor service rendered to you and your mother in law.
> ...





I have replied to his email 3 times with ALL the contact details, but still NO REPONSE from them



There are some shocking posts on HelloPeter about AutoPage (look here), and I'm thinking of taking this much much further. It's sickening how bad they treat their clients. 


So if anyone has some pointed on the Consumer Protection Act for me, I would appreciate it.

----------


## Martinco

Rudi,

Just PM me the number ......I have a contact at the local Auto Page store .

----------


## Mark Atkinson

Just recently a friend of mine also had pathetic service from Autopage Pavilion, in Durbs.

She received a phone as an upgrade which was an out-of-box failure.  After returning the phone within the 7 day period, she waited 4 WEEKS for a replacement phone. Their excuse was always "no stock" however when she phoned Autopage head office, they said that the branch should have plenty units available as they had just sent stock down to them.

Nevertheless she spent hours trying to get some cooperation out of Autopage, to no avail.  She was told by both the owner of that Autopage store, as well as the manager of Autopage KZN, that they "don't care about her problems", that she "can go to the newspapers or even Carte Blanche if she damn well wants" and that she's welcome to take her business elsewhere. 

I think this is absolutely pathetic and shocking for such a big name in the cellphone business. Taking a quick look at their compliments to complaints ratio on hellopeter, it seems that Autopage is known for pathetic service, which surprised me because we have a contract at our local Autopage and have never had a problem. 

I'd be very interested to be updated on your progress Rudi, should you take the matter further.  I'd say Autopage have a small mountain of bad karma waiting to catch up on them, if you ask me!

----------


## Profile retired

Here is a lesson to learnt in this one. Vodacom has two service providers that operate outside their main frame work namely Autopage and Nashua Mobile, both having franchise operations offering service across all three networks (Vodacom,MTN and Cell C). For example your 4th -6th digit of your Vodacom number is linked to which vodacom service provider you are linked. Both these providers have LIMITED services vietc.a the www.vodacom.co.za website for eg. Adding of Value added services, checking free minutes etc. 

In turn Vodacom also has its own service provider called VODACOM SERVICE PROVIDER who also operate via franchises called Vodacom Shop and Vodacom 4 U with full 24 hour support via 082-111 (Free Call from you vodacom number) with full service level via their www.vodacom.co.za website including free 3G vodamail email service.

This I will first inquire which service provider is running as to AVOID the two previously mentioned ones like a plaque. Autopage and Nashua Mobile will never inform their customers of these service level disparities. "Caveat Emptor"

----------


## Profile retired

> Here is a lesson to learnt in this one. Vodacom has two service providers that operate outside their main frame work namely Autopage and Nashua Mobile, both having franchise operations offering service across all three networks (Vodacom,MTN and Cell C). For example your 4th -6th digit of your Vodacom number is linked to which vodacom service provider you are linked. Both these providers have LIMITED services vietc.a the www.vodacom.co.za website for eg. Adding of Value added services, checking free minutes etc. 
> 
> In turn Vodacom also has its own service provider called VODACOM SERVICE PROVIDER who also operate via franchises called Vodacom Shop and Vodacom 4 U with full 24 hour support via 082-111 (Free Call from you vodacom number) with full service level via their www.vodacom.co.za website including free 3G vodamail email service.
> 
> 
> 
> This I will first inquire which service provider is running as to AVOID the two previously mentioned ones like a plaque. Autopage and Nashua Mobile will never inform their customers of these service level disparities. "Caveat Emptor"


Just prove that AutoPage is an problamatic company see link http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthre...ly-Data-Bundle

----------


## BuyNoEvil

My understanding is that due to the CPA's being, "let the buyer beware" has to a large extent now changed to "let the seller beware". Full, total honest upfront disclosure is required by suppliers, retailers and the like.

----------

